# What Are Your Favorite Films Made by Hammer?



## BAYLOR (Aug 5, 2018)

Which Hammer Films are your favorites ?


----------



## Graymalkin (Aug 5, 2018)

Ah. So many. The Serpent. The Gorgon. 
Quatermass and the pit - the drillman Sladden being pursued by the psychic storm. Terrifying. 

And yours?


----------



## Ursa major (Aug 5, 2018)

The Blacksmith...?


----------



## Nozzle Velocity (Aug 6, 2018)

The Lost Continent (1968)


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 6, 2018)

Quatermass and the Pit for me.


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Aug 6, 2018)

No contest!  It has to be the *On the Buses *film trilogy

Everyone remembers their horror output, but manages to blank out their offerings 'based on the TV series', with good reason.

Actually, I always liked their Dennis Wheatley adaptations - The Devil Rides Out (film) - Wikipedia and To the Devil a Daughter - Wikipedia

And does anyone remember this Sci-Fi offering? Moon Zero Two - Wikipedia  - because I don't


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf (Aug 7, 2018)

I'm fond of the these two gender benders:

*Frankenstein Created Woman* (1967)

*Dr. Jekyll and Sister Hyde* (1971)


----------



## Vince W (Aug 9, 2018)

M. Robert Gibson said:


> No contest!  It has to be the *On the Buses *film trilogy


If it weren't for Quatermass this would be my choice as well.


----------



## Al Jackson (Aug 9, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> Which Hammer Films are your favorites ?



*Kiss of the Vampire*.
This is the coolest twist on the Dracula legend that Hammer ever did.
It is an bit odd ball but great style and class.

Hammer ,in their heyday, was in a film realm of its own. Taking the old Universal horror stories and 'upping' them. They had available a stable of fine British film actors and within budget production design that was sharper and framed with a lot of style.

I thought they made a class Werewolf movie, and their Mummy films sort of shinned.

I remember in the late 50's when they did their take on Dracula and Frankenstein me and my friends were surprised at seeing a different take on the horror film.

There seems no place for a maker of films like these today.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 9, 2018)

Victoria Silverwolf said:


> I'm fond of the these two gender benders:
> 
> *Frankenstein Created Woman* (1967)
> 
> *Dr. Jekyll and Sister Hyde* (1971)



Those are both terrific films .


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 9, 2018)

Al Jackson said:


> *Kiss of the Vampire*.
> This is the coolest twist on the Dracula legend that Hammer ever did.
> It is an bit odd ball but great style and class.
> 
> ...



Hammer films had class, style and a excellent writing  which seems to be lacking in today horror films.


----------



## Graymalkin (Aug 10, 2018)

M. Robert Gibson said:


> No contest!  It has to be the *On the Buses *film trilogy
> 
> Everyone remembers their horror output, but manages to blank out their offerings 'based on the TV series', with good reason.
> 
> ...


OTB tried to get into horror too.


----------



## Vince W (Aug 11, 2018)

OTB was _always_ leaning towards horror. Blakey was often referred to as Dracula. Which was odd considering the state of Jack's teeth.








And don't get me started on the horror of Olive's and Arthur's marriage.


----------



## Narkalui (Sep 8, 2018)

I love all of the Hammer Robin Hood films. They all epitomize the story for me


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 9, 2018)

*Dr Jekyll and Sister Hyde  *1971 This one has such a wonderfully twisted take on Robert Louis Stevenson's  novel.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 9, 2018)

Al Jackson said:


> *Kiss of the Vampire*.
> This is the coolest twist on the Dracula legend that Hammer ever did.
> It is an bit odd ball but great style and class.
> 
> ...



Todays film makers ought to study Hammer films and how they were made.


----------



## Al Jackson (Sep 9, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> Todays film makers ought to study Hammer films and how they were made.


Tell ya, there seem to be an uncountable number of 'horror' films per year right now. Most , if not all, have no edge to them , are muddled, and not scary! These films actually make enough money to attract more limp and pedestrian films ???!!!


----------



## Narkalui (Sep 9, 2018)

I'll be honest, the first couple of Paranormal Activity films really gave me trouble sleeping. I think the first one was a master class in tension-building: every time the 'footage' started to fast-forward I would get butterflies in my tummy.


----------



## Ray Pullar (Sep 9, 2018)

M. Robert Gibson said:


> And does anyone remember this Sci-Fi offering? Moon Zero Two - Wikipedia  - because I don't



Yes - watched it several times on British t.v. while growing up.  It had Warren Mitchell and Bernard Bresslaw!


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 9, 2018)

Al Jackson said:


> Tell ya, there seem to be an uncountable number of 'horror' films per year right now. Most , if not all, have no edge to them , are muddled, and not scary! These films actually make enough money to attract more limp and pedestrian films ???!!!



Modern filmakers  just don't have a clue.


----------



## Al Jackson (Sep 9, 2018)

Ray Pullar said:


> Yes - watched it several times on British t.v. while growing up.  It had Warren Mitchell and Bernard Bresslaw!



From 1969. It had it's heart in the right place ,Roy Ward Baker directing, and 500,000 pounds was a big budget for Hammer (it was a Hammer film). It looked stage bound and awkward in the light of 2001 which had been out the year before.  It would have made a better TV show.


----------



## Ray Pullar (Sep 9, 2018)

MZT suffers from a tone problem in trying to be comical adventurous.  It is very late sixties in style with a funky women's dance troupe, slapstick micro-gravity fights and British comic actors cast as monocle wearing villains.


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Sep 9, 2018)

Ray Pullar said:


> It is very late sixties in style with a funky women's dance troupe, slapstick micro-gravity fights and British comic actors cast as monocle wearing villains.


Now I _really_ want to see this film 

Edit
Found it


----------



## Graymalkin (Sep 9, 2018)

M. Robert Gibson said:


> Now I _really_ want to see this film
> 
> Edit
> Found it


MST3K narrator "They put the warning danger light right in the middle of his back"


----------



## Al Jackson (Sep 9, 2018)

M. Robert Gibson said:


> Now I _really_ want to see this film
> 
> Edit
> Found it



The first five seasons of MST3K  with Joel Hodgson were the best , first season probably the best of all. The ad libbing was really sharp and the in-between sketch stuff very funny. (This was one of those comedy shows where one needed to follow the story of Joel and the bots because it got more self referential.) 
One thing surprised by MST3K did a number on This Island Earth and Rocket Ship XM …. I never realized how many goofy and corny things were in those movies. I mean it's easy to pick on Plan Nine From Outer Space.


----------



## KGeo777 (Sep 15, 2018)

My favorites


The Abominable Snowman
The Phantom of the Opera
Frankenstein Created Woman
The Lost Continent
Dracula Has Risen From the Grave
Dr Jekyll and Sister Hyde
Hands of the Ripper
Taste the Blood of Dracula
The Reptile
Plague of the Zombies
Rasputin the Mad Monk
Kiss of the Vampire
Captain Clegg
The Devil Rides Out
The Gorgon
Legend of the Seven Golden Vampires
The Hound of the Baskervilles
Twins of Evil

Perhaps the most refreshing aspect of Hammer films is that they treated fantasy seriously. Dramatic stories were never played for laughs (excluding The Old Dark House and elements of Frankenstein the the Monster From Hell).  Even with the prehistoric cave man films the actors treated the gibberish as if it was King Lear.


----------



## awesomesauce (Sep 15, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> Hammer films had class, style and a excellent writing  which seems to be lacking in today horror films.





Al Jackson said:


> Tell ya, there seem to be an uncountable number of 'horror' films per year right now. Most , if not all, have no edge to them , are muddled, and not scary! These films actually make enough money to attract more limp and pedestrian films ???!!!



Truth. I just watched _Mother_, which was basically an hour and 45 minutes of Jennifer Lawrence passive aggressively looking pensive about her husband's irritating house guests and a fifteen minute orgy of psychedelic violence.


----------



## KGeo777 (Sep 16, 2018)

The movie industry (that is, the big money ones) are no longer merit-oriented. They have enough money they can play around and write off any losses. What's particularly sinister about it is that they would prefer people not have access to older works in case they chose to watch them instead of new things. Disney's buy out of FOX should be worrisome since Disney is known to be disinterested in archival releases. 20th Century Fox has a big catalogue (their 1950s PRINCE VALIANT is worth a watch BTW--I think Star Wars was greatly influenced by it. Singing sword = light saber).

Hammer also did adventure films. The Scarlet Blade is a good example of how they infused the dramatic side of it with interesting characters to make up for a lack of spectacle. That was Hammer's particular strength. It didn't have the money for spectacle but it made good use of its limited resources.


----------



## Ian (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm rather fond of VAMPIRE CIRCUS myself - with Lala Ward in a minor role. And of course THE DEVIL RIDES OUT and QUATERMASS AND THE PIT and Dr. JEKYL & SISTER HYDE and CAPTAIN KRONOS and … well, just about most of 'em. Never did quite get into ON THE BUSES, though.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 8, 2019)

Vince W said:


> If it weren't for Quatermass this would be my choice as well.



*Quatermasss and the Pit *is one the greatest science fiction films of all time.  In that same category of exclllence I  would also  put the film *X The Unknown* made in 1956.


----------



## KGeo777 (Feb 8, 2019)

I think New Hammer is remaking Quatermass. I heard an announcement the other day.


----------



## Vince W (Feb 8, 2019)

KGeo777 said:


> I think New Hammer is remaking Quatermass. I heard an announcement the other day.


So it seems.
'Quatermass' Movie Reboot in the Works at Legendary, Hammer Films


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 9, 2019)

Vince W said:


> So it seems.
> 'Quatermass' Movie Reboot in the Works at Legendary, Hammer Films



Sounds promising.


----------



## AnnWanges (Feb 26, 2019)

Quatermass and the Pit are my favorites so far


----------



## Al Jackson (Feb 26, 2019)

Vince W said:


> So it seems.
> 'Quatermass' Movie Reboot in the Works at Legendary, Hammer Films



If it was done with the same class as the first one with better VFX it could be good!
I would not want to see the 'detective' story framing dumbed down that was its charm.


----------



## Vince W (Feb 26, 2019)

Al Jackson said:


> If it was done with the same class as the first one with better VFX it could be good!
> I would not want to see the 'detective' story framing dumbed down that was its charm.


Quite right. It needs to be treated the same way it was originally. Otherwise don't waste the time.


----------



## Al Jackson (Feb 27, 2019)

Vince W said:


> Quite right. It needs to be treated the same way it was originally. Otherwise don't waste the time.


The secret ingredient there is Nigel Kneale who wrote the smart teleplays and screenplay for Quatermass… have to find some writer up to that.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 27, 2019)

Al Jackson said:


> The secret ingredient there is Nigel Kneale who wrote the smart teleplays and screenplay for Quatermass… have to find some writer up to that.



Guillermo Del Toro or perhaps someone like Alex Proyas or  Chris Carter  maybe ?


----------



## Droflet (Feb 27, 2019)

The Gorgon sits in my mind.


----------



## Al Jackson (Feb 27, 2019)

BAYLOR said:


> Guillermo Del Toro or perhaps someone like Alex Proyas or  Chris Carter  maybe ?


Good teleplay and screenplay writing is not easy. 
I have sure seen a lot of bad stuff over the years.
On TV it seems to have a lot to do with show runners, I know most of Game of Thrones is written by the show runner there, but they shepherd all the teleplays, over at The Expanse the show runners there don't write as many of the episodes but also keep the story going well.


----------



## Narkalui (Feb 27, 2019)

Alex Garland? Or Mark Gatiss?


----------



## Vince W (Feb 27, 2019)

Narkalui said:


> Alex Garland? Or Mark Gatiss?


I would be fine with Garland but Gatiss might too much spin on it and end up in wrongun territory.


----------



## Randy M. (Mar 6, 2019)

Another vote for _Quatermass and the Pit_.

Others would include,
_Horror of Dracula
The Hound of the Baskervilles
The Curse of the Werewolf_ (loosely based on Guy Endore's The Werewolf of Paris)
_The Devil Rides Out
X, the Unknown Factor _(which plays like the smarter version of _The Blob_)
_The Vampire Lovers_ (a loose adaptation of J. Sheridan Le Fanu's "Carmilla" and which I rather like in spite of some silliness)


Randy M.


----------



## Harpo (Mar 6, 2019)

One Million Years BC, the first dinosaur film I ever saw.


----------



## Al Jackson (Mar 8, 2019)

Harpo said:


> One Million Years BC, the first dinosaur film I ever saw.


That was Ray Harryhousen's only big dinosaur film, he did some other dinos, but that was his most complete work. Seems like Harryhousen should have made a several more. Harryhousen was offered the next Hammer dino film but he was busy, Jim Danforth did that one and it was very good stop motion work.


----------



## Harpo (Mar 8, 2019)

Was that _When Dinosaurs Ruled The World?_


----------



## anno (Mar 8, 2019)

More importantly which had Raquel Welch in that shammy leather bikini?


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 9, 2019)

Al Jackson said:


> That was Ray Harryhousen's only big dinosaur film, he did some other dinos, but that was his most complete work. Seems like Harryhousen should have made a several more. Harryhousen was offered the next Hammer dino film but he was busy, Jim Danforth did that one and it was very good stop motion work.



It was also  a remake of the 1940 film of the same name.


----------



## Al Jackson (Mar 9, 2019)

BAYLOR said:


> It was also  a remake of the 1940 film of the same name.


Yeah that Hal Roach 1940 movie was an odd one, there had been some 'caveman' movies in the 20s and 30s , then One Million Years BC … then nothing , that I know off, until Hammer did that film again in 1966. 
A goofy title , I guess it would have to be One Million Years BCE now! 
I am not sure the general audiences , even now, know that it should have been 100 Million Years BC, and of course it would only have been dinosaurs.
I don't know how budget constrained that film was, because no one seemed to think to use Willis O'Brien , it may have been a time constraint. 
Anyway Harryhausen did a wonderful job in 1966 and would have done it again for When Dinosaurs Ruled the Earth but was busy and that job went to Jim Danforth.


----------



## picklematrix (Mar 9, 2019)

Harpo said:


> One Million Years BC, the first dinosaur film I ever saw.


I'm pretty sure I watched that one when I was home sick from school. One of the classics for sure!


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 9, 2019)

Al Jackson said:


> Yeah that Hal Roach 1940 movie was an odd one, there had been some 'caveman' movies in the 20s and 30s , then One Million Years BC … then nothing , that I know off, until Hammer did that film again in 1966.
> A goofy title , I guess it would have to be One Million Years BCE now!
> I am not sure the general audiences , even now, know that it should have been 100 Million Years BC, and of course it would only have been dinosaurs.
> I don't know how budget constrained that film was, because no one seemed to think to use Willis O'Brien , it may have been a time constraint.
> Anyway Harryhausen did a wonderful job in 1966 and would have done it again for When Dinosaurs Ruled the Earth but was busy and that job went to Jim Danforth.



Then ther s the post apocalyptic film *I was a Teenage Caveman. * It had Robert Vaughn but not Raquel Welch.* *


----------



## Vince W (Mar 10, 2019)

BAYLOR said:


> Then ther s the post apocalyptic film *I was a Teenage Caveman. * It had Robert Vaughn but not Raquel Welch.* *


A fine film but the fur bikini didn't suit Vaughn as well.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 10, 2019)

Vince W said:


> A fine film but the fur bikini didn't suit Vaughn as well.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 10, 2019)

picklematrix said:


> I'm pretty sure I watched that one when I was home sick from school. One of the classics for sure!



it's a guilty pleasure film .  I'ts a preposterous film but. it's fun to watch .


----------



## Al Jackson (Mar 10, 2019)

Vince W said:


> A fine film but the fur bikini didn't suit Vaughn as well.





BAYLOR said:


> Then ther s the post apocalyptic film *I was a Teenage Caveman. * It had Robert Vaughn but not Raquel Welch.* *


It is goofy that there was a Teenage Frankenstein and a Teenage Werewolf but no Teenage Vampire.... why Teenage Caveman? …. where none of the teenagers looked like teenagers!


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf (Mar 10, 2019)

*Blood of Dracula* (1957) has a plot parallel to that of *I Was A Teenage Werewolf* (mad scientist turns teenager into a monster.)  If there were any justice in the universe, it would have been called *I Was a Teenage Vampire*.  It was even made by the same folks.

In addition to *Teenage Caveman* (no "I was a" in the title, by the way) there was also *Teenage Monster* (1958) and *Teenagers From Outer Space* (1959.)


----------



## HanaBi (Mar 17, 2019)

"*Dracula*" (1958) - still remains one of the most disturbing horror films I have ever seen. And despite being over 60 years old now, and looks incredibly hokey by today's standards, it still carries a lingering dread, which I attribute utterly and completely to Christopher Lee.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 11, 2019)

Nozzle Velocity said:


> The Lost Continent (1968)



Based on a novel by Dennis Wheatley


----------



## Nozzle Velocity (Nov 11, 2019)

Well, there goes another one on the pile. (If I find it.)


----------



## KGeo777 (Nov 11, 2019)

Hammer's producer on WDRTE did not want a tyrannosaurus-type dinosaur in it-she said it looked like a "poof" which I am told is a slang for homosexual.
Hammer was not often on the ball when it came to special effects choices--however the use of contact lenses on Plague of the Zombies was one of the smarter decisions. The lead zombie is still a creepy image.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 22, 2019)

Vince W said:


> If it weren't for Quatermass this would be my choice as well.



*X The Unknown* 1956 A terrific science fction horror film and should have been part of the Quatermass series..


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 22, 2019)

Nozzle Velocity said:


> Well, there goes another one on the pile. (If I find it.)



Anther book Denis Wheatley the high find of interest *  They Found Atlantis *


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 24, 2019)

Foxbat said:


> Quatermass and the Pit for me.



One if the greatest science fiction films of all time . A Film by Roy Ward Bakse who gave us the * A Night to Remember , *which is still the best movie about Titanic ever done.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 24, 2019)

Al Jackson said:


> *Kiss of the Vampire*.
> This is the coolest twist on the Dracula legend that Hammer ever did.
> It is an bit odd ball but great style and class.
> 
> ...



Many of the horror  films of today consist special effects and camera gimmicks . They lack good writing  and even basic entertainment value.


----------



## Vladd67 (Nov 24, 2019)

BAYLOR said:


> One if the greatest science fiction films of all time . A Film by Roy Ward Bakse who gave us the * A Night to Remember , *which is still the best movie about Titanic ever done.


I believe my wife’s great uncle was at the premiere of that film. He was the Fourth Officer on the Titanic.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 24, 2019)

Vladd67 said:


> I believe my wife’s great uncle was at the premiere of that film. He was the Fourth Officer on the Titanic.



I like this film way better then the James Cameron film.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 24, 2019)

BAYLOR said:


> One if the greatest science fiction films of all time . A Film by Roy Ward Bakse who gave us the * A Night to Remember , *which is still the best movie about Titanic ever done.


Did you know that much of the external footage of the ship sinking was lifted from the 1942 Nazi version directed by Herbert Selpin and Werner Klingler? It was eventually banned in Germanty in 1943 because of the very realistic scenes of panic. The German censors didn't like this idea at a time when the public was suffering from Allied bombing. Funnily enough, in that version, the first officer was german (in fact, all the good people in this version were german and the british were the bad guys)


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 24, 2019)

Foxbat said:


> Did you know that much of the external footage of the ship sinking was lifted from the 1942 Nazi version directed by Herbert Selpin and Werner Klingler? It was eventually banned in Germanty in 1943 because of the very realistic scenes of panic. The German censors didn't like this idea at a time when the public was suffering from Allied bombing. Funnily enough, in that version, the first officer was german (in fact, all the good people in this version were german and the british were the bad guys)



They spent years on it and it cost 180 million dollars to  produce that film at  that  time . I wonder how that translates into today monies ?


----------



## KGeo777 (Nov 24, 2019)

I saw the Munchhausen 1943 film--it may be the first color sound film to depict an extraterrestrial (the moon creature?).


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 24, 2019)

KGeo777 said:


> I saw the Munchhausen 1943 film--it may be the first color sound film to depict an extraterrestrial (the moon creature?).



Ive seen clips of that film.


----------



## TECHNISCOPE (Dec 15, 2019)

"Quatermass and the Pit" like others have said (its about the best Sci-fi can get)
"The Reptile"
"Night Creatures"
"The Gorgon"
"Kiss Of the Vampire" 
"The Devil Rides Out"

to name a few....so many good ones.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 15, 2019)

TECHNISCOPE said:


> "Quatermass and the Pit" like others have said (its about the best Sci-fi can get)
> "The Reptile"
> "Night Creatures"
> "The Gorgon"
> ...



An excellent list.


----------



## TECHNISCOPE (Dec 15, 2019)

"Lost Continent" and "The Man Who Could Cheat Death" are some other highlights. "Plague Of The Zombies" is a masterwork I left off. Andre Morrel nails it. Plague does not get the high praise zombie status it deserves. It is really the first film that shows some amazing & creepy zombies in slo-motion with fog, nicely composed dutch angle camerawork and a creepy score coming out of the ground.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 15, 2019)

TECHNISCOPE said:


> "Lost Continent" and "The Man Who Could Cheat Death" are some other highlights. "Plague Of The Zombies" is a masterwork I left off. Andre Morrel nails it. Plague does not get the high praise zombie status it deserves. It is really the first film that shows some amazing & creepy zombies in slo-motion with fog, nicely composed dutch angle camerawork and a creepy score coming out of the ground.



Andre Morrel was very good  Professor Quatermass in   the 1958 *Quatermass and the Pit *serial.


----------



## Star-child (Dec 15, 2019)

*Captain Kronos* was just a delight to accidentally watch on TV. So much better than any film of that kind manages.


----------



## TECHNISCOPE (Dec 16, 2019)

*Quatermass and the Pit *serial is tops! Its damn eerie in B&W and you get a little more background in sic episodes. Plus "Mars Bringer of War" playing at the title card is awesome too.

Thumbs up on Kronos too. It has real heart and was I think only one of a couplee that director did.


----------



## Judderman (Dec 20, 2019)

To the devil a daughter and The Devil Rides out are great. I really enjoyed Rasputin.
There is a lot of dross in the horror industry. And some greats. I’m not so sure there is more dross released now than there was back then though.


----------



## KGeo777 (Dec 20, 2019)

Judderman said:


> I really enjoyed Rasputin.



It's slammed by some since it is not really a horror film (it seems to be a remake of SVENGALI in part--there's even a couple of shots that look like they were copying the John Barrymore film) but it is such a performance-driven film-feels like a stage play at times-I find it very rewatchable. Christopher Lee gets a starring role for a change.
Also more impressive given that they were shooting Dracula-Prince of Darkness at the same time.


----------



## Judderman (Dec 21, 2019)

Yes Christopher Lee puts in such an intense and commanding performance. He carries the film.


----------



## TECHNISCOPE (Jan 13, 2020)

Judderman said:


> Yes Christopher Lee puts in such an intense and commanding performance. He carries the film.


Indeed he does.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 2, 2020)

Judderman said:


> Yes Christopher Lee puts in such an intense and commanding performance. He carries the film.



He was outstanding in the role.


----------



## KGeo777 (Feb 3, 2020)

Tom Baker also made a good Rasputin (in a boring movie). 
Alan Rickman was too emo for my liking.


----------



## KiraAnn (Feb 14, 2020)

A Night to Remember is the only non-horror film of theirs I saw.  To pick a favorite, pick something that has Cushing and Lee


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 19, 2020)

*The Evil of Frankenstein* 1964. It had Peter Cushing and the monster was pretty cool !


----------



## KGeo777 (Apr 19, 2020)

I watched THE CURSE OF FRANKENSTEIN last week. Better than I remembered it.
I realized that the gist of the story was that Victor was the orphan abandoned--his father died when he was a child and had no mother--so he, like the creature, was without compassionate relationships.
In this version he is the monster created, not so much the creature with a Beatles hairstyle.

The Frankenstein of Evil and Created Woman and Monster From Hell seems to be a more sympathetic depiction-compared with Curse/Revenge and especially Must Be Destroyed.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 3, 2020)

KGeo777 said:


> I watched THE CURSE OF FRANKENSTEIN last week. Better than I remembered it.
> I realized that the gist of the story was that Victor was the orphan abandoned--his father died when he was a child and had no mother--so he, like the creature, was without compassionate relationships.
> In this version he is the monster created, not so much the creature with a Beatles hairstyle.
> 
> The Frankenstein of Evil and Created Woman and Monster From Hell seems to be a more sympathetic depiction-compared with Curse/Revenge and especially Must Be Destroyed.



All top notch films and a cut about alot the horror films that thye are turning out now.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 4, 2020)

TECHNISCOPE said:


> *Quatermass and the Pit *serial is tops! Its damn eerie in B&W and you get a little more background in sic episodes. Plus "Mars Bringer of War" playing at the title card is awesome too.
> 
> Thumbs up on Kronos too. It has real heart and was I think only one of a couplee that director did.



I absolutely agree on Quatermass.


----------

